# EF 11-24 for the R Mount?



## josephandrews222 (Oct 17, 2018)

Over the next few weeks I have a need to utilize the EF 11-24 lens (on my 5dMk3).

Renting would work for me; I have long considered purchasing this lens.

The EOS R system is in my future...so I am wondering.

Do CR readers and posters believe that the 11-24 lens (or something like it) will be manufactured with an R mount?

EDIT: fixed thanks to KTJ


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't think anybody knows for sure what will come out for the RF mount. That said, the 11-24 is a pretty new design that is widely regarded as an excellent lens. I'd be surprised if it's high on the list of lenses to be redesigned in an RF mount.

Also consider that you can't really put an ND filter on this lens, and with the RF adapter, you can get a version that has a built in ND filter. So in a way the EF version is more useful in an RF camera than an RF version would be.

Also, just to avoid confusion, keep in mind that the lens is an EF lens. EF-M is the separate mount made for M series cameras.


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 17, 2018)

Just confirming what KLJ said: there’s an EF-M 11-22 that will NOT work on on your 5d3, but the EF 11-24L will. I have it, it’s incredible, but big and heavy. The front element bulges out, so no support for standard front screw on filters. As KLJ mentioneed, this is probably the most compelling reason to pick up an R for a 11-24 owner - the drop in ND filter EF adapter is pretty exciting, and I’d never buy a native R version to replace it unless it had a compelling size and weight difference. (if that’s even possible).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 17, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey:

Thanks for the note about the typo-Freudian slip. I had EF-M on the brain!

Your point about the filters via the RF adapter is a good one.

Do you yourself own and use the 11-24?

Quirkz:

The EF-M 11-22 has long been a part of what I use; I purchased mine from Canada when you couldn't get one here in the USA.

I refer to the 11-22 as the M-format's 'killer app'. It is a remarkable lens in a very compact package. It is my most-used EF-M lens, I think.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Oct 17, 2018)

Yeah, I own the 11-24. It's a great lens. I'm always a little nervous because of that huge front element sticking out there. All of my other lenses I keep UV filters on and I never use front lens caps or worry about them getting scratched. That lens has the cap on it at all times until I'm ready to take a photo with it.

It's a very challenging lens to use though. Towards the wider end, the perspectives get very weird. It's hard to compose a good photo at 11mm. But you can produce some very interesting effects with it if you know what you're doing. I'm still a little intimidated by it and I still feel like I haven't really mastered using it yet, despite having it for over a year.

I've also had to learn to resist the urge to just set it to 11mm every shot just because I can. It's tempting to do that just because you know that it takes photos that almost no other lens does, but honestly 11mm is too wide for a lot of scenarios. Like I said it's a weird perspective, and things at the edges of the frame get very stretched out. Keep people away from the edges of the frame for sure.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 17, 2018)

Typically with ultra-wides I “reverse zoom” - that is, keep it at the longest setting by default and then zoom “outward” as desired or needed...


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 17, 2018)

Eventually, yes, but it's not the highest priority for the R mount. The new flange gives an advantage to the wider focal lengths, so something like the 11-24 has more room for improvement than a 600 f/4.


----------



## Dverb (Oct 18, 2018)

I have the 11-24 and it is a great lens. Like others have said the front element makes front filters very expensive and the new RF adapter and being able to use NDs easily is a great functionality that the R will bring. However there would still be the lack of being able to use more than a single filter with the R.

The 11-24 challenges me and I don't use the full 11 perspective very often but, according to LR, I do use the 14 range regularly.

I am getting ready to buy the WonderPana XL to get the ND and polarizer .... yes I know that many don't like the use of a CP on an ultra wide but it is great when taking pics of waterfalls and foliage.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 18, 2018)

The shorter flange distance should enable better wide angle lenses, so I expect Canon to release a lighter / faster / sharper / front filter-able ultra wide zoom for EOS R.


----------

